# Switching from puppy to adult food (Fromm), thoughts?



## GSDoglover (Sep 3, 2014)

I've been using the Fromm Large Breed Gold puppy food and it has been great, my dog loves it and it does very well for her.

Now that she is a year and almost 1 month, I'm considering switching her to the Fromm Beef Frittata Veg due to it being the highest protein content (that I've seen among Fromm dog foods). 

Any people currently use the Beef Frittata and how does it do for your dog?

Any other thoughts on using a different Fromm food? I would prefer high protein and high fat with low carbohydrate foods.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am not familiar with that particular Fromm flavor, but Titan switched through a few of them when he was on it with no issues in the switching. Give it a shot. Fromm is a great brand and I imagine the new flavor may be enticing for your pup


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister eats all of the flavors of Fromm grain-free and has zero issues switching to a different bag every month.

Draven eats the Chicken a La Veg flavor and sometimes when I run out of Sinister's food I feed him Draven's food and he has zero issues.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I love Fromm also soon will be making a switch from large puppy to adult. I was looking at same Fromm 4 star line beef/vegetable one. I hear you can alternate flavor with the 4 star line and would not get any stomach upset.


----------



## GSDoglover (Sep 3, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> Sinister eats all of the flavors of Fromm grain-free and has zero issues switching to a different bag every month.
> 
> Draven eats the Chicken a La Veg flavor and sometimes when I run out of Sinister's food I feed him Draven's food and he has zero issues.


Appreciate the comments everyone.

Did not know they had a "grain-free" line, I will look into that...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

There are flavours in the Four Star line that are grain free and some that have grain included. The formulas are set so you can switch bags with no weaning onto the new flavor for most dogs

I fed both of my dogs Fromm for years and they were extremely happy and healthy on it, I highly recommend it  I swapped every month to a new flavor through the grain free Four Star line and even my picky poodle ate every meal with gusto


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDoglover said:


> Appreciate the comments everyone.
> 
> Did not know they had a "grain-free" line, I will look into that...


The grain-free flavors are:

Surf & Turf
Salmon Tunalini
Beef Frittata Veg
Game Bird
Lamb & Lentil
Pork & Peas

In the Four-Star line like Shanna said.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My dogs LOVED the Lamb & Lentil the best of all the flavors


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My golden got sick when I switched flavors with Fromm. By sick I mean a thousand dollar vet bill....


----------



## ebliss (May 27, 2010)

My Lexi loves surf and turf and just transitioning to beef fritatta veg


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

llombardo said:


> My golden got sick when I switched flavors with Fromm. By sick I mean a thousand dollar vet bill....


Wow good to know this.


----------



## GSDoglover (Sep 3, 2014)

llombardo said:


> My golden got sick when I switched flavors with Fromm. By sick I mean a thousand dollar vet bill....


Sick as in what? Be more specific please.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GSDoglover said:


> Sick as in what? Be more specific please.


Pancreatic issues. No problems since I took him off Fromm completely. My pup has had loose stools the last couple days on the Fromm Large Breed. I'm taking him off Fromm too.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I love the fromm lbp also my dog is doing great on it but on the safe side when im going to switch to adult i will gradually make the switch especially when going to a grain free or low grain food.


----------

